# Grand River Landing



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Can I get a steelhead report? Anyone catching any yet? Thinking about trying this weekend.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they are getting some. look for a big push after the rain this week. just have to watch the water levels and color.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

There is alot being caught in conneaut in the harbor and around the break walls. Being caught on Cleo's mostly.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I went a couple weeks ago to the Grand and saw a few caught. I caught my first ever as well. Saw a guy from shore catching them if that means anything. He got 2 in like 30 min.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heard there is a big push of fish up the rivers today.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Fished from noon until dark yesterday and didn't get a single bite. 5 other kayak anglers were finishing their day at noon when I got there. They had been there since 630am. They didn't get any. All the boaters I talked to didn't get one either...not a single bite and the reason being...Bait fish. The river is absolutely loaded with them. Everywhere I went they were jumping. Just reeling up my lure and the line would scare hundreds of them. The steelhead are there I saw them surfacing as well. They just aren't really hungry right now.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I witnessed the same on Saturday on the grand. No bites. Lots of bait, and the water was murky maybe 12"-18" visiblity on the Fairport breakwall. I only saw one little steelie break the surface.


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

Same on Sunday. Lots and lots and lots of baitfish. They were so thick, I accidentally snagged a few on my lures. I didn't see anyone else catch anything either. I thought I saw a few fish swirling on the baitfish, but not 100% sure.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I actually think the bait you're seeing, *shad*, seem to chase the steelies away.
Just my opinion, but those stinky, oily shad aren't favored by steelhead.


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

Fished the grand this past Saturday and Sunday, didn't catch anything. Didn't see any fish in the river. I fished from rt 20 bridge and went up stream from there. Hopefully the rain this week will raise the water and bring more fish.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> I actually think the bait you're seeing, *shad*, seem to chase the steelies away.
> Just my opinion, but those stinky, oily shad aren't favored by steelhead.


Looks like Saturday might fish. Maybe all the rain will get rid of the shad.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> I actually think the bait you're seeing, *shad*, seem to chase the steelies away.
> Just my opinion, but those stinky, oily shad aren't favored by steelhead.


i beg to differ. the first steelhead i ever caught, a 30 incher, had 17 (yes, seventeen!) shad in its belly. it was unbelievable.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

fished Friday Saturday and Sunday with one fish to show for it


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Steelhead are eating machines and I'm sure they devour those shad. My favorite lure is a shad imitation and it has caught me numerous fish over 34"


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

The large amounts of baitfish are a good thing. I get discouraged by it at times but they will bring bigger fish in our future. I wish I was prepared with the right tackle. Spoons and spinners work good for casting and covering water but cranks might be a better resource when it comes to matching the bait and staying in the strike zone. When I usually go steelhead fishing I'm casting from shore out.. And I use a 9ft noodle rod with spoons and spinners, the past few times up in the earlier parts of the steelie season at the grand I've seen the same results with loads of bait and low clarity water. I try with my same setup without good results so as it goes.. I wasn't prepared enough I think.. So next time I will bring a few cranks and a stiffer rod to change it up. The fish are there just need to give them what they want.. It brings me back to a few years ago watching the same fish antagonize me by popping its head up right by a log. I would cast around that log several times with spoons just to get hung up and break off. After a few lost spoons I finally gave up and left saying stupid fish but really it was stupid me..stubborn me... So that's my way to look at the day of the skunk.. Best of luck


----------



## oh'-gahn (Aug 28, 2015)

Big schools of emeralds. The smallies I've been on the last few weeks have been puking them up boat side when I was landing them. They have been thick along the shore line too.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

amorican said:


> i beg to differ. the first steelhead i ever caught, a 30 incher, had 17 (yes, seventeen!) shad in its belly. it was unbelievable.


So what you think about Saturday after all this rain? Hope all is well with you and the Perchgoddess


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

gsherbs said:


> So what you think about Saturday after all this rain? Hope all is well with you and the Perchgoddess


I live one min away. Ill let you know how it is tomorrow and fri.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> I live one min away. Ill let you know how it is tomorrow and fri.


Was that you that beeped the other day in the red truck crossing St Clair on Monday around noon or so? It was crazy how many were fishing on a Monday. I may start trying rivers further East to escape the crowds.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> I live one min away. Ill let you know how it is tomorrow and fri.


You lucky dog..... one minute away. Much appreciated for a report. I live in Aurora.... little bit of a ride.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Was that you that beeped the other day in the red truck crossing St Clair on Monday around noon or so? It was crazy how many were fishing on a Monday. I may start trying rivers further East to escape the crowds.
> 
> No I got rid of old red.





gsherbs said:


> You lucky dog..... one minute away. Much appreciated for a report. I live in Aurora.... little bit of a ride.


Its perfect right now. Lets see what happens with the run off tonight.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Just came back. Run off caught up. Dirty dirty water leaves. Perfect flow though. Steel is in there. Minnows were giving them away. Got to watch a pair of beavers at ten yards building and dragging branches.


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

How dirty is it


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I like staind water. I wont go back till it cleans up some.maybe two inch vis. Leaves. Leaves. Leaves sticks. Leaves catch my drift...... lol see what I did there?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dirtier than two ticks mud wrestling in an outhouse.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

well the two hens me and my buddy pulled out of snug harbor on sunday were bloated with small to medium shad and emerald shiners...but the majority were shad...


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

Does anyone have a river report for the grand


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Just under 1,000 cfs. Still real muddy.


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

zimmerj said:


> Just under 1,000 cfs. Still real muddy.


Thanks


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

Caught one steelie today, and a TON of leaves. Saw two others catch one as well. Water was still pretty dirty, maybe 6-8" visibility.


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

Went to the grand. Nice flow but dirty. Headed over to the ashtabula, caught a few smallmouth. River looked good, just not too many steelhead in the river yet.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone happen to see what the water clarity looks like out in the lake at Fairport? May hit the longwall with my son on Tuesday.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

6-8 inches at grand river is good for me. Just gotta get rid of the leaves now.


----------



## LarryC. (Jan 6, 2007)

Trolled Fairport Harbor and the river from 9am til 2pm. Had three good hits and landed one about 1:30.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Any current Grand reports? Allegedly it is on in Avon today.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

How about a Grand Report today? Going this Sunday for sure.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

This rain did not bump the levels. If you fish the Grand you may want to stay near the mouth.


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone know how far up the stealhead are on the grand.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd stay Painesville North.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

I caught 2 and missed 2 at Harpersfield Dam on Wednesday. Saw quite a few, and another guy had 2 on a stringer. I would say painseville would still be better though.


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

Started at vrooman rd bridge and went down stream. No hookups. Didn't see any fish


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

How about a Grand River Landing report. Things should be getting good by now?


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

Caught a few this past weekend towards the rt 20 bridge.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Going tmro am. Let's hope there is some flow.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I gonna try n get out myself.


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

How's the clarity on the grand


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Dunno dont care. Lol flow is perfect and dropping. Unfortunately


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ill let ya know in a bit when i go.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> Ill let ya know in a bit when i go.


How's it going out there?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I gave it a whirl. Nadda. Good stain good flow bad wind. I should have gone wading.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> I gave it a whirl. Nadda. Good stain good flow bad wind. I should have gone wading.


We were out there yesterday from 9am to 1pm, nadda also. Lots of leaves still and the water was really stained.







One boat caught one, everyone else was skunked and there were quite a few guys out. Don't know what was worse fishing or giving up and watching the Browns. Winds kicked up from the north / northwest. Very nice day however.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Glad you got out. Dang, that river is still pretty muddy tho.
Was at the Cuyahoga Sunday, was surprised at how crystal clear it was!
Got nadda, saw one porpoise. These bright, sunny days don't seem too great for steelheadin'.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Gsherbs I saw that boat! I was the one that came out late with the full crew of four. I didnt try too hard just hit a couple holes then quit.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Gsherbs I saw that boat! I was the one that came out late with the full crew of four. I didnt try too hard just hit a couple holes then quit.


Yea, i think you guys were on the bank right? Not a good day fishing wise but it will heat up soon.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

In a boat anchored near shore. Only fished two hours.


----------



## Lanton (Sep 19, 2014)

Got out on Sunday for most of the day. Hit Fairport Harbor shore pier and Grand River Landing areas by St Clair. Depth and Flow seemed decent. Visibility was crap. Bait shop called it "one foot" of visibility. Worked it all day and got skunked.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Could'nt get out this weekend. Anyone do anygood?


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Gsherbs I saw that boat! I was the one that came out late with the full crew of four. I didnt try too hard just hit a couple holes then quit.


Hey LD, let me know what the river looks like when you get a chance. Looks like Saturday will fish.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

amorican said:


> i beg to differ. the first steelhead i ever caught, a 30 incher, had 17 (yes, seventeen!) shad in its belly. it was unbelievable.


Agree-the "fast growing" size and health of our Erie walleye is NOT due to eating "skinny, shiny" baitfish, but to eating SHAD! They actually prefer and seek them out as Ma Nature has told them they get "more bang for their buck" from Shad. Same for the other Erie predator species. Shiners, smelt, alewives are preferred by perch as they are well distributed in the water column, smaller(easier to eat!), and readily available near bottom where perch tend to feed. This is supported by DNR studies.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

gsherbs said:


> Hey LD, let me know what the river looks like when you get a chance. Looks like Saturday will fish.


Will do at the moment clear clear.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Will do at the moment clear clear.


Always good when I am not able to fish! Hardy Har Har.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Will do at the moment clear clear.


Even after this latest bump in flows?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Still clear gents


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I could see my boots wading waist deep. And I'm 6' 8"


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

What u think about Sunday after the rains?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

As of noon it was still good. Just a slight stain in the shallows.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> I live one min away. Ill let you know how it is tomorrow and fri.


Hello ldrjay, how was this weekend?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Just went mon morn. Clear and fishable. Lot less minnows. Was down and out btween work and sick. Gonna try again wed or so depending on if I try for perch.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I went today and it was very slow compared to the last couple of weeks.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Good fishing there today. Holy hell is that water clear.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> Good fishing there today. Holy hell is that water clear.


Planning on hitting it this Sunday. Going to rain on Saturday though. Did you catch anything?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep we did. Nice ones.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

gsherbs said:


> Can I get a steelhead report? Anyone catching any yet? Thinking about trying this weekend.


Hello, went to the Rocky this past weekend. Bait fish were unbelievable. No one did any good at all for the steelies. Any luck at the Grand around Grand River Landing? This is getting depressing.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Seems like the fish are stacked on the harbors at grand and Donny. Herd lots of good reports. Not real heavy in the rivers yet though.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Donny? Conny....sheesh, autocorrect.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks like some people did well out EAST.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/fairport-pier-report-12-13-15.290941/#post-2107309


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

ldrjay, post: 2106025, member: 18335"]Yep we did. Nice ones.

Rumor has it that its game on.........


----------



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

gsherbs said:


> ldrjay, post: 2106025, member: 18335"]Yep we did. Nice ones.
> 
> Rumor has it that its game on.........


About time.


----------

